# Grooming arm and loop



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a grooming arm/table and a loop. I groom a dog who would really like to take a piece of me (not Charley - I'm referrring to a friends' otherwise friendly dog) and I think it's time for some safety measure. Anyone, what can I use to keep her mouth away from me?
I currently groom her on a counter.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Is she trying to bite you? I'm assuming she's not a fan of getting groomed? I use a table, arm and loop and I don't think it's going to help keeping her from trying to bite you, in fact I think it might make things worse because you are retraining her. I assume you have tried going slowly and making things very positive? How about shorter sessions and LOTS of treats until she can deal with that duration until being able to go longer. The owner of this dog should be doing some work with her too, daily, in terms of combing and desensitizing sensitive areas, it has to be a partnership. For me the table is a great thing because Mae knows when she's up there she's getting combed out, no excuses or distractions. It's way more comfortable for me because I can sit, at the right height, and I get the feeling since I'm comfortable Mae is comfortable too. We do comb outs just about every day from 30-45 minutes and she's great but I started her when she was a puppy so she has just gotten used to it. Timmy my drama boy doesn't like to combed but he is way better on the table then on the floor or couch where I used to comb him. Honestly I don't even use my loop and when I do it goes around her waist to keep her from sitting down which doesn't happen very frequently. I think the main purpose of a loop is to keep them on the table, my groomer doesn't put loops around her dog's necks because she feels it's unsafe, I kind of think so too. I think it will be a slow process trying to get this girlie comfortable getting groomed. Using a loop isn't positive based training, which I think is the direction you need to head, reward the good things when they happen not punish the things you are trying to stop. She's obviously scared or uncomfortable if she's trying to nip you. You wouldn't want to be restrained or punished if you were scared or uncomfortable right, plus restraining or punishing doesn't help lessen her fear or make her more comfortable it has to come from her with your support. Just my two cents...


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

The girl I'm grooming is an 8 y/o and the owner very rarely brushes her b/c she might nip. 
I've been grooming her for a few years and slowly problem is getting worse. 
At first she just pulled out. Then showed teeth and now, a couple of times I've actually felt teeth on my skin. She did clamp down at all but the teeth hit the skin.

As for the positive reinforcement - I agree with you. That would be the way to go and I've done that with Charley for the past two years. By the way, he too is better up on the table.

But with the female dog, the owner obviously hasn't done this. 

So, what you're saying that using a loop wouldn't prevent her from biting me? I didn't realize that. I don't want to muzzle her either b/c the restraint would really make her unhappy.

Yikes! So, I'm wondering as the groomer what are my options?


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

when you felt the teeth hit your skin, what did you do? did you reprimand her? i'm not sure i'd continue with that dog unless you think YOU can train her better. because it seems clear that the owner won't. i'm sorry


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I agree with Jen that the grooming arm and loop aren't going to keep the dog from biting you. I don't really know how groomer's get difficult dogs to tolerate grooming especially when the owner's won't work with the dog as well.


----------

